# Подбор нот для аккордеона



## paravozzz (10 Июн 2011)

Добрый день!

У меня не очень здорово получается (если честно, то совсем не получается) подбирать мелодии на слух, и нот нигде нету и найти не получается. А играть очень хочется.
Не мог бы кто-нибудь помочь подобрать мелодии для аккордеона? Причем желательно чтобы подобрана была сама мелодия, которая поется голосом, а не просто аккомпонемент.

ps. Собственно подобрать нужно вот эти несколько песен:
Былбылым (видео), Жаным (видео), Китябез (любительское видео под гитару).


----------

